# New DGD dress



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I am trying to learn some heirloom techniques for making dresses for my new DGD so here are some pictures of my first attempt!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Adorable! Take a pic when she wears it. Do you watch Martha's Sewing Room? I sometimes catch it on PBS. She knows all the heirloom techniques, as well as modern and fast ways to get the same result.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice! What a lucky little girl!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That's so sweet. Love the pattern.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Nancy Zieman's series on PBS could help as well. She did a whole series on heirloom sewing. The dresses were absolutely stunning!


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, it is so cute. I love the lacey trim.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is ONE BEAUTIFUL DRESS !!!!!!
You did a Great Job !!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I have Martha Pullan's French Sewing by machine book and also one of Nancy Zeiman's that has some in it. I record both of their programs so I don't miss one! I would love to be able to go to the school that Martha has in Huntsville AL but they are sooooooooooo expensive!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I wish I had a grand daughter to make all those cutsie dresses for. I miss not making clothes for little girls. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This is SO beautiful. I wish I had your talent for making clothing!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

There is a magazine dedicated to heirloom sewing that has very good instructions for various projects. I can't recall the name of it, but I bought a whole stack of them once at a library sale. I later donated them back, but if you are wanting to get into that type of sewing the magazine would be worth looking into.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Breathtaking! I love everything about this. Are you making a diaper cover to go under? The lace looks soft too, not scratchy. Beautiful job.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Very pretty and good job! I'm learning heirloom sewing too. So far, I've just made a couple of doll dresses (no little girls to sew for unfortunately). I even crocheted socks out of embroidery floss on size 0000 needles and added lace to them. No yarn was small enough to look right with the delicate dress. Yeah, I'm a glutton for punishment, lol.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> There is a magazine dedicated to heirloom sewing that has very good instructions for various projects. I can't recall the name of it, but I bought a whole stack of them once at a library sale. I later donated them back, but if you are wanting to get into that type of sewing the magazine would be worth looking into.


Ann, I am guessing you are talking about Sew Beautiful magazine. I have a subscription! There may be others so if anyone knows of another one let me know.


----------



## ameliejo (Jan 6, 2014)

That's beautiful! I sew girls clothing for a living and I am very impressed!


----------

